# Axanthic pied??



## wilsonexotics (Apr 27, 2013)

How do I make an axanthic pied?
Thanks in advance


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Basically you want to produce an animal that is both visual for pied and axanthic; there are a number of ways of getting there but some have shorter odds than others. The surest way would be breeding a pied het axanthic to an axanthic het pied, assuming that you don't have access to any double visuals to start with! More likely (depending on your budget) would be breeding double hets together (or better a visual het to a double het). If you are starting from scratch then breed a pied to an axanthic to make your own double hets for starters.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Breed an Axantic to a pied. Hope for a good female to male ratio
this breeding will give you normal's carrying both the pied and axantic genes. Grow them on for a few years and breed the siblings together, giving you a 1 in 16 shot at an axantic pied from each pairing.
You might produce pieds poss het axantic and axantics poss het pieds, grow them on an continue with the project, alternatively by an axantic het pied and pied het axantic from someone who has done the hard work and reduce your odds. Or buy an axantic pied. 
Easy.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

yardy said:


> Basically you want to produce an animal that is both visual for pied and axanthic; there are a number of ways of getting there but some have shorter odds than others. The surest way would be breeding a pied het axanthic to an axanthic het pied, assuming that you don't have access to any double visuals to start with! More likely (depending on your budget) would be breeding double hets together (or better a visual het to a double het). If you are starting from scratch then breed a pied to an axanthic to make your own double hets for starters.


Your a quicker typer than me!:2thumb:


----------



## deano1099 (Jun 28, 2007)

I know this is an old thread from 2013 but if I have a male that's normal 100% double het axanthic pied, what female would you suggest purchasing to produce pieds, and axanthic pieds.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers.

Deano.


----------



## deano1099 (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone?

:-D

Cheers.

Deano.


----------



## Selecta (May 10, 2014)

You would need either a female DH Axanthic Pied or a Pied het axanthic or an Axanthic het pied


----------



## deano1099 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you.

Cheers.

Deano.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

deano1099 said:


> I know this is an old thread from 2013 but if I have a male that's normal 100% double het axanthic pied, what female would you suggest purchasing to produce pieds, and axanthic pieds.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


This has been answered above, but I figured I'd give a bit more detail.


normal 100% het axanthic pied x normal 100% het axanthid pied

9/16 (56.25%) = normal 66% poss het axanthic pied
3/16 (18.75%)= pied 66% poss het axanthic
3/16 (18.75%) = axanthic 66% poss het pied
1/16 (6.25%) = axanthic pied



normal 100% het axanthic pied x pied het axanthic


3/8 (37.5%) = normal 100% het pied 66% poss het axanthic
3/8 (37.5%) = pied 66% poss het axanthic
1/8 (12.5%) = axanthic 100% het pied
1/8 (12.5%) = axanthic pied



normal 100% het axanthic pied x axanthic het pied


3/8 (37.5%) = normal 100% het axanthic 66% poss het pied
3/8 (37.5%) = axanthic 66% poss het pied
1/8 (12.5%) = pied 100% het axanthic
1/8 (12.5%) = axanthic pied



normal 100% het axanthic pied x axanthic pied

1/4 (25%) = normal 100% axanthic pied
1/4 (25%) = pied 100% het axanthic
1/4 (25%) = axanthic 100% pied
1/4 (25%) = axanthic pied





probabilities/percentages are 'chances per egg' rather than exactly what the litter will produce.


----------

